# Metals Black Book



## احمد عزت20 (12 فبراير 2007)

:13: 
CASTI METALS BLACK BOOK
NORTH AMERICAN FERROUS DATA
FIFTH EDITION​كتاب جميل جدا أتمنى من الله ان ينول اعجابكم وتستفيدوا منه،
والله الموفق،،،​


----------



## Eng.Amr H (22 مارس 2007)

thanks ya man


----------



## وليد عقل (22 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## lakdhar (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سدير عدنان (7 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخ احمد عزت


----------



## Ghanim Al Zahibi (20 يوليو 2008)

thank you Ahmed


----------



## tifaonline (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا لك على الكتاب


----------

